# Males, would you date a girl that is 3-4 inches taller than you?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Assuming that she's okay with it. 
Yeah? No? 

*Not including heels.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had one roommate that was 5'4 or 5'5 and he was dating a 6' tall blonde woman for a while.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, but she likely wouldn't date me I reckon.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not a dude but I've noticed it's really not just girls that hold this status quo. My sister is 6'0 and she's told me about a guy who ended their first date by telling her it's not going to work out because of her height and other similar stories. She used to be really self conscious about her height and would often slouch and kind of curl in on herself when we were young. ):

Someone I know is also married to a guy who is the same height as her and she's not allowed to wear heels in his presence because of this, they recently got married and no one in the wedding party was even allowed to wear heels because of his insecurity. In fact the only one wearing heels was him, he was wearing shoe inserts lol. I remember even my dad refused to take pictures with my step mom when she was wearing heels at an event and she was only like 1 cm taller than him with the heels.

I just don't really get it, honestly.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sure, I don't see why not.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

roxslide said:


> I'm not a dude but I've noticed it's really not just girls that hold this status quo. My sister is 6'0 and she's told me about a guy who have ended their first date by telling her it's not going to work out because of her height and other similar stories. She used to be really self conscious about her height and would often slouch and kind of curl in on herself when we were young. ):
> 
> Someone I know is also married to a guy who is the same height as her and she's not allowed to wear heels in his presence because of this,* they recently got married and no one in the wedding party was even allowed to wear heels* because of his insecurity. *In fact the only one wearing heels was him*, he was wearing shoe inserts lol. I remember even my dad refused to take pictures with my step mom when she's was wearing heels at an event and she was only like 1 cm taller than him with the heels.
> 
> I just don't really get it, honestly.


lmao


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

A 6'4" girl? So hot :mushy


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, I see no problems with it.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

No, i'm already tall. It would just feel weird to me.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

lol yes, it's no problem. That said, I prefer a voluptuous build over a lanky one like what's advertised in the media these days. But I'm not nearly superficial enough to reject someone based on a few cm height difference, nor am I blessed with any choice in the matter since beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Absolutely not.

I'm not even very comfortable with same height. But that's unavoidable since I'm short.
But taller than me is not an option.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

roxslide said:


> I'm not a dude but I've noticed it's really not just girls that hold this status quo.


Both men and women prefer the male to be taller.



> *None of the men chose the 'F' pair* [F pair = woman taller than man], six men (3.7%) chose 'E', 56 men (34.8%) chose 'D', 61 (37.9%) chose 'C', 22 (13.7%) chose 'B', 11 (6.8%) chose 'A' and for five men (3.1%) there was no difference between the pairs, they accepted all possibilities equally. *None of the 363 women who revealed their age and height chose the 'F' pair,* nine women (2.5%) chose 'E', 79 women (21.8%) chose 'D', 160 (44.1%) chose 'C', 87 (24.0%) chose 'B', 21 (5.8%) chose 'A' and for six women (1.7%) there was no difference. In one case, the answer was 'I do not know'.


Men turn down tall women just like women turn down short men. Ofc, there's a big difference between a preference and what a person will actually accept.

Personally, I love tall women.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm fine with it honestly, the problem is that the girl often isn't.. I'm 5'7, athletic, lean body mass. It doesn't really matter to me when the girls taller, but it seems they'd rather a super skinny, or fat guy, as long as they're taller, from my experience. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Theoretically if I dated, I wouldn't date a guy who I knew had a thing about only dating someone shorter, and I won't explain why. I sympathise (in some cases, not in others,) but I'm not the person for them.

Tall women are generally hot, because they have long legs.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I honestly don't care, so yes i would.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Why not lol


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Jesus Christ dude just let it go. You'll get a gf one day. We all will. Just focus on what's next.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

komorikun said:


> I had one roommate that was 5'4 or 5'5 and he was dating a 6' tall blonde woman for a while.


That's really weird. My sister is 6' tall and blonde and her bf is about 5'4 or 5'5. :sus


----------



## SarahJean (May 31, 2017)

I know some guys won't I use to date a guy who is short I am 6 feet tall and very thin and he was like 5.3 or something like that


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Tall women are hot. Short women are hot. Medium women are hot. It doesn't matter.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, like tall women , though there wouldn't be that many around that tall I think.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I love tall women, short women, doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

She'd be super tall, but I don't think it would bother me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I feel like it would be too weird.

That, no doubt, results from a lifetime of conditioning against it, but it is what it is.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, stuff like this is mostly irrelevant to me, though I guess most of the girls that I've ended up going out with have been on the petite side.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I would. 
The only problem is a 6'5" woman attracts a lot of attention and I hate attention near me. When we're alone, no problem.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

I would. Not even an issue. 

Apart from the fact that I don't see height as important altogether, I also don't understand why her height has to be compared to mine? If I take a hypothetical that I like certain height (which is not true) then wouldn't a girl of that height "objectively" be better than a girl of a different height, "regardless" of how tall I am? I guess the only reason why my height will be relevent is that it has to do with a male being the leader and therefore taller. Well personally I don't buy that whole idea of male being a leader. I find it far more attractive when we are equal: in fact when I tell the girl "this or that happened in my life" and she says "oh really? The same thing happened in my life too" that is REALLY attractive and it contradicts the idea of one of us being a leader and instead makes us "the same". So I guess from this perspective I would prefer the girl that has the same height as me (and if she is shorter or taller it doesn't matter in what direction it is). But then again I just don't see height as a factor.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

causalset said:


> I would. Not even an issue.
> 
> Apart from the fact that I don't see height as important altogether, I also don't understand why her height has to be compared to mine? If I take a hypothetical that I like certain height (which is not true) then wouldn't a girl of that height "objectively" be better than a girl of a different height, "regardless" of how tall I am? I guess the only reason why my height will be relevent is that it has to do with a male being the leader and therefore taller. Well personally I don't buy that whole idea of male being a leader. I find it far more attractive when we are equal: in fact when I tell the girl "this or that happened in my life" and she says "oh really? The same thing happened in my life too" that is REALLY attractive and it contradicts the idea of one of us being a leader and instead makes us "the same". So I guess from this perspective I would prefer the girl that has the same height as me (and if she is shorter or taller it doesn't matter in what direction it is). But then again I just don't see height as a factor.


your posts on this subject are really interesting (mostly because I remember something you said a while back that I won't go into here but is coincidently related to things I've been reading about recently, so in context.)


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

It's not even an issue. If they're compatible then more potential dates/chances/futures!


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Sure why not? It doesn't really take much to be taller than me tbh.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

yes, but the "protective" instinct gets harder to manifest itself.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms (Jun 9, 2017)

Of course. I don't really understand this needing people to be smaller or taller than I am. Height means nothing to me. I would date both a midget or a giant. Idgaf lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I find taller women a bit more intimidating than shorter ones but that's probably more my outward projection of my own sense of inadequacy than it actually mattering that much in reality


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Heh, the responses here are so off from the mainstream. I think most of the people here will become more selective about these things once dating is more within reach for them.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Depends on the girl, if we had a connection sure. Anything over 3 inches would be a bit awkward probably. I'm either 5'8 or 5'9 so I doubt they would consider me anyway, girls care a lot about height (especially if they are insecure about being tall), plus they pay a lot of attention to what their friends think about the guys they date. 

I do know a couple where the guy is two inches shorter than the girl, and they have a great relationship. That being said, he is a very cool guy and is 6 years older than her.


----------



## calumniate (Jun 11, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't really understand this thread,tall women( like 5ft10 - 6ft2 ) hate guys who are shorter than them so asking if guys wouldn't mind dating a taller woman is pointless . Ofc guys wouldn't mind dating tall women,most guys find them very attractive even though they 
have no chance with them.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

EdwinC0031 said:


> Probably cause us short guys have pondered this? It's just a thought to chat about.


Keep pondering about it,that's as far as its gonna get.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

EdwinC0031 said:


> Wow, ok. Not sure why you're getting so worked up over something as trivial as this topic. But ok.


I'm not getting worked up about it,am just trying to give you a realistic response.Something people don't do often here.


----------



## wolfpack (Jun 17, 2017)

Since I'm 6 foot 1 I don't think I would. I know good looking girls who are above 6 feet but they look extremely skinny. Unless you're a volleyball player or some kind of athlete I think it'd be difficult to look attractive at that height.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I can always sever her legs until she stands below me.


----------



## Sync (Jun 20, 2014)

lol, who cares about that. I mean the girl might care, but that's hardly a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Sync (Jun 20, 2014)

wolfpack said:


> Since I'm 6 foot 1 I don't think I would. I know good looking girls who are above 6 feet but they look extremely skinny. Unless you're a volleyball player or some kind of athlete I think it'd be difficult to look attractive at that height.


 I don't know what you're talking about, super skinny girls are sooooo hot!


----------



## wolfpack (Jun 17, 2017)

Sync said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, super skinny girls are sooooo hot!


To each their own but I personally think they look like long stick figures. (Atleast the girls I know).


----------

